# Is this a good buy



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

I currently have a Panasonic 50" plasma and for awhile I have been thinking about getting at least a 60'' tv. I am not sure I want a 4K tv since they are still pricey and there is not a lot of 4K content out there yet.
Is this a good buy if I stick to plasma especially because of the black levels?

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/samsung...&skuId=8245278&productCategoryId=abcat0101001


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

If I remember correctly the 8500 got top marks last year. It even beat out the Panasonic TVs because of its brightness.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

The Samsung goes for $1699 and some 4K that are 55" go for $1400 to $1600 close to this Samsung so I am not sure but yes I also read that the brightness was excellent.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

from all accounts OLED IS the better choice even if you only have 1080p content. Ive only seen a couple OLED displays but they are simply amazing.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> from all accounts OLED IS the better choice even if you only have 1080p content. Ive only seen a couple OLED displays but they are simply amazing.


I will look at the OLDED too. Thank you!


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Wow OLED go for $4000 on up. I did not mention my budget is under $2 grand. I might have to stick with the Samsung.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Value Electronics is offering these as well (one of our sponsors). Includes delivery!

http://www.pn64f8500.com/


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

I also remember it getting good marks. I'd say that's a good price too. I guess it kinda depends on how long you plan on using it until you can't stand not having 4k lol. My personal feeling, and my MO is to wait for 4k to mature as a market. I'm also not sure how refresh rates work on the newest displays, but personally find 120/240hz a sorry excuse as a crutch for led/lcd, and I wanna throw rocks at every one I see. 
+1 tonto.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

I got the 64" F-8500 from VE. Had them break it in quality check and calibrate it and have loved the set and at the new pricing it seems like a great deal.


----------



## mvision7m (Feb 9, 2013)

asere said:


> I currently have a Panasonic 50" plasma and for awhile I have been thinking about getting at least a 60'' tv. I am not sure I want a 4K tv since they are still pricey and there is not a lot of 4K content out there yet. Is this a good buy if I stick to plasma especially because of the black levels? http://www.bestbuy.com/site/samsung-60-class-59-9-10-diag--plasma-1080p-600hz-smart-3d-hdtv/8245278.p?id=1218866284799&skuId=8245278&productCategoryId=abcat0101001


One of the best TVs ever produced. I don't own one but saw it side by side against Panasonic's VT/ZT combo at V.E. before purchasing my 65ZT60. The F8500 has outstanding picture quality, great black levels and can be calibrated for a brighter image than my ZT60. I don't need that added brightness and absolutely love my ZT however, if the ZT didn't exist, my choice would have been the F8500. At the lower prices, in my humble opinion, it's a no brainier if you value image quality above all else. 

On the OLED front, LG's 55" EA9800 goes for around $2,600. Infinite black levels, excellent color and technically infinite contrast makes it another outstanding television but, I've read it struggles a little with video processing and motion.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks guys. Now will my current wall mount work with this tv or does it vary?


----------



## mvision7m (Feb 9, 2013)

asere said:


> Thanks guys. Now will my current wall mount work with this tv or does it vary?


Don't know which mount you currently own but if it conforms to the vesa (I think) mount standards you should be fine. You'll have to check the specs on each to be sure.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

+mvision. 
It may depend also if you saved any old hardware(should you need any) lol! I'm a jr hoarder so I would for sure.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

I went to Best Buy and the Ultras LED are awesome and so are the OLED.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

I am leaning towards the Samsung PN60F5300 model below. Simply because it is much cheaper and I do not need 3D nor the smart features on the 8500. I just hope the 5300 is an upgrade in black levels compared to my 2009 Panasonic.

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/samsung...hdtv/8182045.p?id=1218864995544&skuId=8182045


----------



## dsskid (Aug 19, 2011)

The F8500 plasma is an excellent choice, and Value Electronics is a highly respected dealer. I just got the 64" myself.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

dsskid said:


> The F8500 plasma is an excellent choice, and Value Electronics is a highly respected dealer. I just got the 64" myself.


That's good. Best Buy has them for the same price as Value Electronics.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm still on the fence between the f8500 and the f5300 but also have been considering 4K more because of the 4K blurays I can watch on a 4K set. 
Does anyone know if 4K bluray will take off?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Its really up in the air at the moment. in my opinion It will take off eventually but I think with most people content with 1080p UHD will still be a couple years away before we really see alot of content particularly over the air and network.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> Its really up in the air at the moment. in my opinion It will take off eventually but I think with most people content with 1080p UHD will still be a couple years away before we really see alot of content particularly over the air and network.


The only 4k movie I have is The Amazing Spiderman 2 and there is not much more out there. I also heard in order to appreciate 4k you need a set over 60''.
At home with 1080p Spiderman on 4k seemed sharper. Could be my imagination just because it says 4k.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

asere said:


> The only 4k movie I have is The Amazing Spiderman 2 and there is not much more out there. I also heard in order to appreciate 4k you need a set over 60''. At home with 1080p Spiderman on 4k seemed sharper. Could be my imagination just because it says 4k.


 there are many psychosomatic associations with this hobby. Lol. I don't have money to burn (not saying you do), so I'm happy to sit and wait. (A little lol). It should only get better, and more affordable.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

willis7469 said:


> there are many psychosomatic associations with this hobby. Lol. I don't have money to burn (not saying you do), so I'm happy to sit and wait. (A little lol). It should only get better, and more affordable.


I've had my 50'' Panny plasma for sometime and love the PQ but I'm getting the upgrade bug to a 60'' and want to snatch a plasma before they are gone..maybe.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

It's sad to see plasma where it is. I'm watching my father in laws 70" aquos (captain Phillips) right now. I hate lcd/led. 120hz is a complete step backwards, and nothing but a crutch. It takes a beautiful cinematic experience and turns it into a soap opera. I'll take motion blur instead. Unfortunately the voice of the masses is powerful, and not to be ignored. Makes it hard to be competitive in offering premium products for ppl that care. I call it the Wal-martification of A/V. (Yes I shop there too if need be.)


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

willis7469 said:


> It's sad to see plasma where it is. I'm watching my father in laws 70" aquos (captain Phillips) right now. I hate lcd/led. 120hz is a complete step backwards, and nothing but a crutch. It takes a beautiful cinematic experience and turns it into a soap opera. I'll take motion blur instead. Unfortunately the voice of the masses is powerful, and not to be ignored. Makes it hard to be competitive in offering premium products for ppl that care. I call it the Wal-martification of A/V. (Yes I shop there too if need be.)


The sharp also has the soap effect?


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Yes. And it crushes blacks.


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

willis7469 said:


> It's sad to see plasma where it is. I'm watching my father in laws 70" aquos (captain Phillips) right now. I hate lcd/led. 120hz is a complete step backwards, and nothing but a crutch. It takes a beautiful cinematic experience and turns it into a soap opera. I'll take motion blur instead. Unfortunately the voice of the masses is powerful, and not to be ignored. Makes it hard to be competitive in offering premium products for ppl that care. I call it the Wal-martification of A/V. (Yes I shop there too if need be.)





asere said:


> The sharp also has the soap effect?





willis7469 said:


> Yes. And it crushes blacks.


Not sure that's true of Sharp's new 60" and 70" UD27U 4K Ultra HD TV series. We received our first allocation last week and the image quality is very good. Great new design, excellent build quality and very well priced.

We're partnered with Sharp for the November 13th launch in our showroom of the UD27U Ultra HD series and their new Hi-Res Audio Player. David Mackenzie will be doing an evaluation review by the end of next week.

-Robert


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Hi Robert, I sure hope they get better, and I have seen some compelling evidence. Still my aquos that has lived in my bedroom since around 2005 looks much the same as the new(ish) 70". But without the soap opera effect. Fwiw, I will certainly be happy to consult you when my plasma gives up the ghost.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Looks like there will be no F8500 for me since none of the local Best Buy have them and there is no delivery either. I can only stick to Best Buy because they offer no interest for 24 months.
I might just get the F5300 after all.


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

The F5300 does not have the same contrast ratio as the F8500 and overall pq lacks the excellent ambient light and anti glare filter that the F8500 has.

We offer 1 year interest free financing and we do not collect sales tax on out of NY State sales.

When you purchase from an authorized Dealer, like Best Buy and our company Samsung adds an additional 3 months to your factory warranty when you register on-line. So you get a one year, three month factory warranty.

-Robert


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Robert Zohn said:


> The F5300 does not have the same contrast ratio as the F8500 and overall pq lacks the excellent ambient light and anti glare filter that the F8500 has.
> 
> We offer 1 year interest free financing and we do not collect sales tax on out of NY State sales.
> 
> ...


Robert thank you for the information.
I went ahead and ordered the 5300 the other day from Best Buy and it arrived today. I hope to unbox it tomorrow if time permits.
I couldn't justify spending $1700 for the 8500 even thoughthe pq is excellent.
I really don't care about 3d and any smart feature. I figured I can get a very nice pq from the 5300 for a few more years until 4k and UHD really kicks off. By then the sets will also be even more improved. I will enjoy plasma until then.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Guys as you know I bought the PN60F5300 and am very happy with the PQ however I happen to browse the Best Buy site and out of wishful thinking decided to add the PN 60F8500 to my cart to see it it was available for delivery (in the past it was sold out) and sure enough I was able to buy one with free delivery. 
I mentioned I did not care for 3D and Smart and I really don't but just because EVERYONE keeps mentioning how great the PQ is I decided to evaluate it myself. It will be delivered Sunday. I might keep the PN60F5300 or send it back since I can still return it but first I will wait for the PNF8500 to arrive to compare and decide.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

You can send me the 5300 for eval!


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

willis7469 said:


> You can send me the 5300 for eval!


haha! The 5300 is very nice set for the money. I don't doubt the people who have had the chance to see PQ on the 8500 but when I hear it's one of the last great plasmas I have to see it in action.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Guys considering the PN60F8500 has 3D even though I don't care much for it my kids might enjoy it. I am completely knew to 3D so I have a few questions. 
What HDMI cable version do I need to get 3D?
Do I need to replace the HDMI cable from the tv and Oppo or just the Oppo HDMI cable?
I have the Oppo 103D and Onkyo SR805 receiver (The SR805 does not pass 3D)


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Try it out with the existing HDMI cables. It will either work or it wont. Many non high speed cables are still more then enough to pass 3D


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> Try it out with the existing HDMI cables. It will either work or it wont. Many non high speed cables are still more then enough to pass 3D


Thank you Tony!


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

I set up the the 8500 and all I can say is it has awesome black levels. I have never seen a tv with the black bars so dark and such good contrast and color saturation all around. Wow!!
I can say its close to OLED.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Keep both!! You need a spare!?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

once you get it calibrated the blacks should be as good as OLED. Both OLED and Plasma have no light emitted so should be as black as can get. The advantage to OLED is 4K. There are no Plasma sets that will do 4K and as far as Im concerned unnecessary unless you go really big.


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Very good points. Unfortunately in some wisdom that many video experts do not share, every TV manufacturer stopped PDP production. So at this point we have to face the truth that we can not buy PDP any longer and the only emissive display technology available is OLED and it's superior to PDP in regard to peak luminance and minimum luminance. 

One small correction is that PDP must stay on at an idle with a small current that forces them to emit a low level of luminance. If they did not have this priming signal they could not start up as quickly as needed. On the other hand OLED can shut down to totally off and instantly start up so only OLED can go down to 0.000fL luminance.

-Robert


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> once you get it calibrated the blacks should be as good as OLED. Both OLED and Plasma have no light emitted so should be as black as can get. The advantage to OLED is 4K. There are no Plasma sets that will do 4K and as far as Im concerned unnecessary unless you go really big.


You're right Tony. One observation the other day I was at Best Buy and I saw two sets that looked magnificent with the same content with 4K. This was while watching around 10ft away. Then I got up close to look at the specs and one set was 1080p and the other 4K. I was completely tricked. Up close the 4K had more detail but at a distance I could not tell the difference.
Also the 4K was 70 inches and the 1080 was 55.
To me that means you might need a bigger 4K tv to be able to see a difference.


----------

